# Musik-Downloads ohne Copyright - wo?



## sascha (18 November 2006)

Weiß jemand, wo man im Internet Musik herunterladen kann, die frei genutzt werden kann? Also keine illegalen Downloads, sondern ausdrücklich von den Rechteinhabern dazu bestimmt, sie kostenlos zu verteilen und zu verwenden? Konkret geht es um Musik, die man z.B. als Intro für Podcasts etc. verwenden kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2006)

*AW: Musik-Downloads ohne Copyright - wo?*

Vielleicht findet sich unter diesen  Treffern  etwas 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Background+music+free+of+charge&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=#


----------



## johinos (18 November 2006)

*AW: Musik-Downloads ohne Copyright - wo?*

Z. B. www.elixic.de

Oder aus www.downloadmusik.de :

_Ist der Download auf Downloadmusik.de wirklich legal?
Ja, der Musik Download auf Downloadmusik.de ist wirklich 100% legal und sicher:
Die eingetragenen Bands stellen Ihre Musik hier freiwillig zum Download zur Verfügung. Damit unterliegen die Songs nicht den Gema-Rechten und der Musik Download auf Downloadmusik.de ist absolut legal._


----------



## Wembley (19 November 2006)

*AW: Musik-Downloads ohne Copyright - wo?*

http://www.netzwelt.de/mp3audio/index.html

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Nu Gast z.Zt. (28 November 2006)

*AW: Musik-Downloads ohne Copyright - wo?*

Also hier hätte ich auch noch eine Seite für kostenlose Musik. Ob es das richtige ist, mußt Du selber raus bekommen. 

ht*p://w*w.myownmusic.de/ 

Viel Spaß beim hören und ziehen. 

Max


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Musik-Downloads ohne Copyright - wo?*

Noch ein paar Links zu legalen Downloads (kostenpflichtige und kostenlose):

ht*p://w*w.kopien-brauchen-originale.de/enid/8c0920f92ae8de0ead508ded447ad0a4,0/4h.html

Die kostenlosen:

Kostenfreie Downloadangebote:
Artist Direct (USA): MP3 und Videos
w*w.artistdirect.com

BeSonic (Deutschland): Möglichkeit zum Download von Musik und viele Präsentationsmöglichkeiten für die Künstler selbst:
w*w.besonic.com

Downloadmusik.de (Deutschland)
w*w.downloadmusik.de

Hightick (Deutschland): Download und Anbieten von Demos
w*w.hightick.de

MP3: Die deutsche Webseite
w*w.mp3.de

Tonspion (Deutschland): MP3 über den Kontakt der Labels
w*w.tonspion.de

NovaTune - Open Music - Fair Trade
w*w.novatune.de


----------

